# General TT forum



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

just wondering why there isn't one?

For things that relate to both Mk1 & MK2 TTs, for example Bose amps, Fabsil on the roaster, etc, ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

is the show and shine forum not for both? and the god knows how many threads about fabsil and even a How To???

JUST SAYING 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

many topics are not about polishing,and cleaning, and relate to all marks of the car.

Just saying!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

but the show and shine isnt mk specific lol JUST SAYING! lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

need a show & shine section, so people can ask about snow foam again! :lol:


----------

